# Google Voice



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is anyone using this for their business? How are you using it and what advantages have you found over using a regular phone line?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I know many who say they are about to use it.

The other day I EXPERIENCED being the recepient of a call from someone using it. The quality was WRETCHED. It was worse than a bad cell connection. The guy said he'd move toward the base (or whatever) and there was NO improvement. Literally every fourth word was dropped and there was static. 

I called him back on his regular land line and we continued our conversation.

That one phone call made my mind up.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I signed up today, but in my limited test (leaving myself a voice mail message) it was fine. I line the visual voice mail that is nice, since I hate having to play through voice mail messages or right down the info on what ever scrap paper is available.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got it but I haven't started advertising the number yet. So far, only a few personal calls but there has been no trouble with reception. Bill, google voice doesn't have it's own equipment so if this guy was far from his base unit then it would probably be his normal phone that was causing the problem. 

I'm also a big fan of the text message voice mails.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Got it John.

When he did get near the base there was no difference.

I'm sure all you will let us know if you have issues,


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't had a lot of time to play around with different set ups for google voice yet, but one thing that is weird is answering the phone to hear a recorded voice stating who is calling and then you have the option of taking or declining the call. Seems a bit redundant with most of us having caller id and for numbers I don't recognize, it doesn't give a long enough time for the person to say more than their name. Still, I'm intrigued by the idea of the service


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We talked about a while ago here. I wasn't sure enough about to print it on the last batch of biz cards and put it on the back burner. I do know you can also access your calls from your email, thought that was cool. Going to have to look at it again, thanks for the nudge Dean.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

johnisimpson said:


> I haven't had a lot of time to play around with different set ups for google voice yet, but one thing that is weird is answering the phone to hear a recorded voice stating who is calling and then you have the option of taking or declining the call. Seems a bit redundant with most of us having caller id and for numbers I don't recognize, it doesn't give a long enough time for the person to say more than their name. Still, I'm intrigued by the idea of the service


you can turn this off.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

What I really want is to have all my lines coming through google voice, forwarded to my cell and have each line have it's own ring so it's easier to tell which lines/advertising are working best. So far, I haven't seen a way to get a distinct ring based purely on which line someone calls in on.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

johnisimpson said:


> What I really want is to have all my lines coming through google voice, forwarded to my cell and have each line have it's own ring so it's easier to tell which lines/advertising are working best. So far, I haven't seen a way to get a distinct ring based purely on which line someone calls in on.


It doesn't work this way. Your lines don't come through GV, rather, GV goes through your lines. 

People call the GV number first which only then forwards the call to your cell/home/office/etc. Calls to your home/cell/office directly are not forwarded to GV.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Right, but I wish it did work that way. Basically, have all lines funneled through google voice and set it to only forward to my cell. That way, I could see which lines are getting the most action and google voice could still send my messages to me in texts. 

Just offering up my wish list in case a google programmer is reading.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Could you put call forwarding on your cell and land lines and have that forward to Google Voice #?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

No. You cell/home lines are owned by your phone company. They have complete control of these lines.

Unless they have a paid option to forward your cell/homes lines elsewhere, it isn't possible to do what you want.

The only way to forward a number is to get a new one - one that *is* forwardable - with a company like google or ringcentral. These companies allow you to forward the number that they gave you. You can then forward calls to this number to any other number you want.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure. I hadn't thought much about the service in the last month or so but looking at it again has renewed my interest. One very cool feature is the ability to record incoming calls that you can access at your google voice site. 

I am curious about call quality now though so I'll be testing it out a bit more before actively marketing that number.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, so far the transcription of voice to text for the voice mail is lousy at names.


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

I use Google Voice for my business and have had no problems with it. I like the fact that I can view and manage my voice mails like email.


----------

